# Margarita pee !



## Twintrades (Apr 20, 2012)

Just was letting y'all now that margarita pee is really good. I made a 1 gallon sample batch. Lime base pee and added Rita mixer. Plus 1 3/4 c sugar. 

Mmmmmmm

Now for a 5 gall batch !


----------

